# [ODMP] Maryland State Division of Correction, Maryland ~ January 27, 2006



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

A Officer with the Maryland State Division of Correction was killed in the line of duty on January 27, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18132*


----------

